# Penn battle 5000



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Anyone in the Miramar beach area that could fix/tune up my two penn battle 5000s? Pm me of you can.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

There is not much to it. Go get some reel grease and reel oil from your favorite fishing supply store. 
Youtube is slap full of knowledge.

There are several well respected fellas on the forum that will be glad to help your tune your reels up if that's the route you choose to go. 

.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a whinning sound when it reels, probably from sand or something and it sounds like its deep in their. not sure if I want to mess with it that for the first time by going into it that far.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Watch youtube videos.
There may even be one with someone taking a penn battle apart. 

Any of your local fishing stores will probably have someone that will tune up and clean your reel.

Ocean master and pompano joe are two forum names that do this kind of work

.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll be happy to help Bubba. PM me if you're interested and we'll work out the shipping.


----------



## Dsayavan (Apr 20, 2015)

Pompano Joe: I'm trying to message you about some reel repairs, but it won't let my messages go to you. Can you please shoot me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I think you've got to have a few more post to PM. Sorry, I didn't notice before. Just give me a text or call @ 850-516-2409.


----------

